# Hedgehog ornaments at Fabricland



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For all of you Canadians, Fabricland has numerous styles of hedgehog ornaments.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

eekkk! Why do you tell us these things. Now I have to stop there and buy them all. muhahaha :mrgreen:


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Nancy =) I wish they'd have the "thumbs up" or "thanks" or "like" buttons for posts like these!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Gonna share pictures?


----------



## StrawberryJAM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hehe who has time to study for exams when emergency trips to fabricland are in order... thanks Nancy


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

*Pouts* Why don't we have FabricLand?! I need to clean out their ornaments. now. :lol:


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

How did I not know Fabricland sells ornaments?!?!?! Know where I'm going tomorrow... :twisted:


----------

